# Totoritas x Sebvill!!



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Bueno les presento el balneario a donde voy todos los fines de semana de Diciembre a Abril desde que tenía 1 año. Espero que les guste. 

El paraiso está en el km 86.

Vista a algunas casas
















Vistas al mar








Playa Grande








Vista a la zona del malecón (esta salió un poco borrosa, todavía no domino la cámara)








Zona de Villa Totoritas (donde están las casas de Andrade, Jaime de Althaus, Laura Bozzo y Hoy Way).








Parque Central








En esta calle (pero el lado que no sale) está la casa de Inés Temple








La carretera pasando por el Valle de Mala
















Malecón (una de esas casas es de Susana de al Puente)








Niños en la playa








Chicas en el malecón de Playa Chica









Sorry por la mala calidad de algunas fotos, creo que Lucuma o Juan me tendrán que dar unas clases.

Tengo más fotos pero las posteo mañana


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Te compraron cámara? Por fín...

Me gustan mucho las fotos, a pesar de que algunas están medias borrosas, igual has logrado mostrar la escencia del lugar. Sólo te falta un poco de práctica.

Chévere el balneario.


----------



## mapamundista (Oct 23, 2006)

*Qué lindo está Totoritas !!!*

Me han encantado las calles no tan en forma de damero,las casas están realmente bonitas.. unos "cottages" de playa de muy buen gusto... la campíña está fabulosa... todo ese verdor realza muchisimo el entorno... me ha encantado ver Totoritas !!!... excelente elección !!!!...
Bujama ha tenido el mismo desarrollo ???? se parece a Totoritas ???


----------



## OMAR24 (Jan 15, 2005)

Regio!!!


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

mapamundista said:


> Me han encantado las calles no tan en forma de damero,las casas están realmente bonitas.. unos "cottages" de playa de muy buen gusto... la campíña está fabulosa... todo ese verdor realza muchisimo el entorno... me ha encantado ver Totoritas !!!... excelente elección !!!!...
> Bujama ha tenido el mismo desarrollo ???? se parece a Totoritas ???


Bujama balneario si, Bujama pueblo no tanto (aunque hay casas bonitas).

Más fotos.
Valle de Mala








El comienzo de los Andes







´
Un ramal del río Mala pasa por la playa








El Club House


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

J Block said:


> Te compraron cámara? Por fín...
> 
> Me gustan mucho las fotos, a pesar de que algunas están medias borrosas, igual has logrado mostrar la escencia del lugar. Sólo te falta un poco de práctica.
> 
> Chévere el balneario.


Si en esas estoy, mi próximo thread tendrá más calidad, lo prometo.


----------



## Trickmetwice17 (Dec 2, 2005)

:banana: Buenas fotos Seb!!! Wau sip Totoritas siempre me ha parecido una playa buenisisisma  aunk hace buen tiempo ke no ando por ahi hno:


----------



## OscarSCL (Sep 23, 2004)

Se ve linda la playa y el pueblito, Seba.. y bueno, la intención es la que vale, borrosas y todo, estan buenas.

un abrazo amigo.


----------



## CessTenn (Jul 10, 2006)

Totoritas se ve bravazo, nunca habia escuchado de ese sitio...


----------



## J Block (Feb 16, 2004)

Tendré que darme una vuelta por Mala.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Gente en el mar








Esa laguna le pertenece a Andrade








Más del valle








La Huaca de Totoritas, arriba hay huesos y telas que los totoriteños recogen desde los tiempos en que mi vieja era chica. Atrás de ese cerro hay una caleta media escondida donde una vez de chico vi un delfín muerto, siempre pasan grupos de bufeos por Totoritas.


----------



## Redwhite (Jan 1, 2007)

Estos techos limpios me gustaría ver en Lima, sobretodo en el Rimac !...bonitas fotos...saludos


----------



## O'uitte (Aug 8, 2006)

que puedo decir....me encanta.... teniendo en cuenta que las playas de peru son excelentes para surfear y ademas que me atrae el paisaje desertico, sumado a las excelentes casas que se ven... debe ser muy chevere pasar una tarde alla...


----------



## Jose Perez (Aug 10, 2005)

linda zona,la encuentro mas atractiva que muchos complejos de Asia.


----------



## Libidito (Aug 5, 2005)

Buenazooooo.


----------



## Lía (Feb 10, 2007)

Muy bonitas fotos, hace años que no voy al sur, que verde está y como ha crecido, cuántos balnearios, de pensar que hace como 1000 años íbamos a hacer camping a Gallardo, por cierto existe? creo que ahora esa playa es Asia?


----------



## Carlos_"U" (Feb 13, 2006)

wow! el balneario esta bravazo!! chvres las fotos y gracias x mostrar ese precioso lugar.


----------



## Juan1912 (Jul 15, 2004)

Yo de playas no sé nada, "deconozco mayormente", las fotos que has puesto muestran una zona muy bonita, me da gusto que hayas puesto tus propias fotos, sebvill.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Lía said:


> Muy bonitas fotos, hace años que no voy al sur, que verde está y como ha crecido, cuántos balnearios, de pensar que hace como 1000 años íbamos a hacer camping a Gallardo, por cierto existe? creo que ahora esa playa es Asia?


Creo que Gallardo sigue existiendo, no estoy seguro.


----------



## sebvill (Apr 13, 2005)

Una de las casetas de los Salvavidas, bandera Roja.








Vista a playa Chica desde el Mirador, subió la marea y se formó una pequeña laguna.








última foto, atardecer sobre el río 









Pueden creer que las pilas se gastaron justo cuando iba a tomarle una foto al sunset en la playa.


----------

